# General Insurance vacancies



## parwita (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello, I am parwita

Looking for vacancies of General Insurance in Singapore
Could anyone help me to share the information?:confused2:
I have 10 years experience in general insurance Indonesia, last position is Senior Assistant Manager in Underwriting / Reinsurance Dept.

Thank you.


----------

